# Am i really an ENTJ? (Quiz me)



## Ansimov (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi,

I'm 19 and i recently discovered the whole "Myers-Briggs" thing from a friend who told me i should take some of the online tests. I've done a few over the last few weeks, and they keep coming back as ENTJ, i also had one come back as ESTJ, but when i looked at the description for ESTJ i couldn't relate.

To be honest, i am quite fascinated with the whole thing, as it is a new area of knowledge for me.

I request that some well-informed individuals 'quiz' me or whatever as to what type i am.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

Tell us about yourself.

Some points that might help:
-How are you around others? Do you feel energized from socializing or do you get drained? Are you charismatic? A natural leader? Do you think out loud or do you process your thoughts first?
-How creative are you? Not just in a sense of art, but with ideas? Are you innovative and an out of the box type thinker or are you more of a detail oriented person?
-How are you in dealing with others? Does logic trump emotions for you? How are you at reading others or knowing what is inappropriate to say/might hurt someone's feelings?
-How spontaneous are you? Are you more of a planner and scheduler, or are you more carefree and live in the moment?

How are you with money? School/work? What are your cons (road rage? bad listener? etc)?


----------



## Ansimov (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Wiarumas, In answer to your questions:

- When i am around others I am definitely not drained. Although I live alone while I am studying at the moment, and i rarely get out, my favourite social situations are when i am out mingling with people either walking through a busy mall or at a party.

- Yes i am charismatic. I will never forget in my 2nd-to-last year of highschool I came second place in a speech contest at school, rather then the usual first. We had to present our speeches at the end of year prize-giving to the entire school and community. When the 1st place winner did her speech, she barely made the crowd move and you could tell everyone was falling asleep. By the time i had finished, i had the crowd laughing, and almost any time i finished a sentence i had to wait for the crowd to stop making a noise. This rings true in any of my speeches.

- I am unsure if I am a natural leader yet, as I have not had the opportunities to show this skill, having just come from a remote farm where I have lived there since I was 18. However, I enjoy taking the lead and I try to when I can. I have problems following almost anyone, as I believe in getting the job done myself, and I mostly find anyone directing me as incompetent and can always find blatant flaws in any of my managers.

- In terms of creativity, it depends. If there is a proven way of something working, then i will just do that. However, if that proven way is simply a fail path, i will definitely think up something new, and whatever i think up almost always works very well.

- I am very good at reading people, however i often miss blatant advances on me from other girls, and i frequently say things that hurt other peoples feelings without realizing it. I have a complete lack of empathy and emotion, the worst thing you can do when you meet me is tell me any of your problems or hard-luck stories. I will not care. 

- I do not express my emotions at all, however i seem to be good at bringing out emotions in other people. I notice this when doing a speech or presentation at university, or when i am talking to a group of new people. I am notoriously poor at reading a person one-to-one, however my crowd reading skills seemingly come natural. Also, although i have problems reading people initially, within a brief time i have an accurate portrayal of the type of person you are, and you best not try and deceive me.

- this is going to sound bad, but every time i meet someone new, i see it as a potential opportunity to gain a 'follower' rather then a friend. I'm honestly amazed at how easily and quickly i gain allies, not just friends but people who seem to want to be around me and listen to what i have to say. I can break anyone: i serve alot of grumpy/impossible industrial workers at my job, and yet i can always strike up a conversation with them and build easy rapport.

- My rental place is immaculate. Everything has its place and is tidy. I am a planner and a scheduler in my personal life, i despise people who break their word or waste my time. Time is one of the top 3 most important things to me. however this does not make me stuck-up... just organized. I can also turn a dogs breakfast of a job into a presentable entree' in almost any situation.

- Although i am 19 i am VERY VERY good with my money. I always save and rarely spend. And often when i do spend it is to have a good time rather then buy something materialistic.

- I am highly organised at work. At uni, i am notoriously absent-minded in any subject i am bored in (but i will still pass the subject). However if i am in a subject i like, you will have problems shutting me up. I am also supposedly intelligent, and was considered a gifted kid throughout school/highschool. I would like to put in that i was never bullied for this, and i am in fact just as equally athletic. I played rugby along with all the other athletic events including swimming.

cons:
- i come off as uninterested when meeting new people (quite the opposite, i'm just not easily captivated)
- I have problems with following usually incompetent people
- I dont care about anything, emotions only hold people back
- i rarely lose control, ever. but if you do manage to push me over... run away.
- i cant stand thinking about something for to long.
- I hate people who beat around the bush.
- people frequently spill their guts to me, and within a very short time of me knowing them.
- I despise the idea of following anyone.
- i think most people i meet are stupid, they often prove it on their own as well.
- i really like the ideas of totalitarianism and authoritarianism 
- If i want to, i can coerce anybody into doing anything
- in reality, i have 2-5 "friends", and hundreds more "minions" - for lack of a better word


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

Well, you are definitely either an ENTJ or an ESTJ. I'm leaning towards ENTJ.

Are you more of an out of box thinker, or one that likes to follow the established rules?

ESTJs are more of an enforcer of what already exists. They are more traditional in their habits. One that follows the rules, does something the way he always done stuff in the past, detail oriented, etc.

ENTJs are more innovative and imaginative in their approaches. They are more open minded about new ideas, taking things in new directions, and aren't as defensive about the status quo and are more adaptable. As an ENTJ, I can say that I have a 6th sense where I just see things beyond the average person. I just come up with great ideas that people never thought of and am able of making magic happen. Whereas an ESTJ has more comfort in what has already been established.


----------



## danicx (Dec 5, 2009)

You sound like you could be an ENTJ. I think it would be helpful for older ENTJ's to chime in on your views about people and emotions and authoritarianism, because I think it might be common for ENTJ's at your age to have strong feelings about that. And they tend to mellow out on it a bit when they're older as they explore their own feelings and the idea of sympathy. Point being ... you do seem like a young-adult ENTJ.


----------



## Maou (Jul 14, 2013)

Ansimov said:


> Thanks for the reply Wiarumas, In answer to your questions:
> 
> - When i am around others I am definitely not drained. Although I live alone while I am studying at the moment, and i rarely get out, my favourite social situations are when i am out mingling with people either walking through a busy mall or at a party.
> 
> ...


Yes, you are definitely an ENTJ. I share all of your traits..
An ENTJ may evolve from INTJ. You should check INTJ description. ENTJ may experience as INTJ as a child until teen or very young adult. For myself, I experience as INTJ up to university life. When in university, my ENTJ self slowly surfaced.

My own version of "you" :

- When i am around others I am definitely not drained. Although I live alone while I am studying at the moment, and i rarely get out, my favourite social situations are when i am out mingling with people either walking through a busy mall or at a party.
--When around others, I am not drained only when those people show intellectual capability or less small talk and more intellectually engaging conversation covered in casual manner. I prefer those who share the same point of view as I do (how to see the world) and not necessarily the exact same argument.

- Yes i am charismatic. I will never forget in my 2nd-to-last year of highschool I came second place in a speech contest at school, rather then the usual first. We had to present our speeches at the end of year prize-giving to the entire school and community. When the 1st place winner did her speech, she barely made the crowd move and you could tell everyone was falling asleep. By the time i had finished, i had the crowd laughing, and almost any time i finished a sentence i had to wait for the crowd to stop making a noise. This rings true in any of my speeches.
--When I put myself into the casual, they look intently on me and then laugh and be casual. I put serious face, but my actions somehow tickle them. In presentation, they look, respect, curious, and later give feedback on me. Well, I don't know whether it is charisma or not, but I prefer to be a visionary leader. People just seem to be in awe of my intellect, gaze, and my smile. When I pass people, they smile (really smile) back even though I just put a little bit happy face with a little bit smile. Even when I am not smiling and just putting good face, people smile. It's quite akward.

- I am unsure if I am a natural leader yet, as I have not had the opportunities to show this skill, having just come from a remote farm where I have lived there since I was 18. However, I enjoy taking the lead and I try to when I can. I have problems following almost anyone, as I believe in getting the job done myself, and I mostly find anyone directing me as incompetent and can always find blatant flaws in any of my managers.
--IT IS ENTJ. INTJ only surfaces when the leader is incompetent, but ENTJ (we) are annoyed when someone else is leading the charge.

- In terms of creativity, it depends. If there is a proven way of something working, then i will just do that. However, if that proven way is simply a fail path, i will definitely think up something new, and whatever i think up almost always works very well.
--I am quite curious on this. The creativity part is of the N and P function, but NTJ seems to deliver this very well. People tell me that I am different and deliver differently. Using the same set of tool with others, I can deliver better to catch their attention.

- I am very good at reading people, however i often miss blatant advances on me from other girls, and i frequently say things that hurt other peoples feelings without realizing it. I have a complete lack of empathy and emotion, the worst thing you can do when you meet me is tell me any of your problems or hard-luck stories. I will not care. 
--Almost the same with me, but people usually come to me for objective feedback. I am different. When people cloak it first with good words before deliver negative feedback, I just tell it directly. However, somehow I motivate them and the negative feedback is spunned into what can be improved and there is way. You can bla bla.

- I do not express my emotions at all, however i seem to be good at bringing out emotions in other people. I notice this when doing a speech or presentation at university, or when i am talking to a group of new people. I am notoriously poor at reading a person one-to-one, however my crowd reading skills seemingly come natural. Also, although i have problems reading people initially, within a brief time i have an accurate portrayal of the type of person you are, and you best not try and deceive me.
--YES YES. I can read them too. However, being a direct person, there is lag. For me it is an entire day, but I unconciously I understand them completely. I can read lies quickly. There is no lag. My intuition somehow catches what can be seen (body language) and what cannot (their intention even when they don't realize it themselves).

- this is going to sound bad, but every time i meet someone new, i see it as a potential opportunity to gain a 'follower' rather then a friend. I'm honestly amazed at how easily and quickly i gain allies, not just friends but people who seem to want to be around me and listen to what i have to say. I can break anyone: i serve alot of grumpy/impossible industrial workers at my job, and yet i can always strike up a conversation with them and build easy rapport.
--Haha I see them as allies in my future conquest. It just happens when I talk to people, I quickly realize who can be my allies and who cannot. Even when they can but are not worthy, I unconciously filter them out. People somehow trust me.

- My rental place is immaculate. Everything has its place and is tidy. I am a planner and a scheduler in my personal life, i despise people who break their word or waste my time. Time is one of the top 3 most important things to me. however this does not make me stuck-up... just organized. I can also turn a dogs breakfast of a job into a presentable entree' in almost any situation.
--My place is half organized. It may look organized to others, but I know where to take things. It's just like computer folders, how I organize may be different to others. Organized and neat are different. You should describe better in this.

- Although i am 19 i am VERY VERY good with my money. I always save and rarely spend. And often when i do spend it is to have a good time rather then buy something materialistic.
--Is there purpose or just saving ? Good with money means you know what you are gonna do with it years ahead and where it will come from.

- I am highly organised at work. At uni, i am notoriously absent-minded in any subject i am bored in (but i will still pass the subject). However if i am in a subject i like, you will have problems shutting me up. I am also supposedly intelligent, and was considered a gifted kid throughout school/highschool. I would like to put in that i was never bullied for this, and i am in fact just as equally athletic. I played rugby along with all the other athletic events including swimming.
--Same here, but I prefer excercise or running.

cons:
- i come off as uninterested when meeting new people (quite the opposite, i'm just not easily captivated)
- I have problems with following usually incompetent people
- I dont care about anything, emotions only hold people back
- i rarely lose control, ever. but if you do manage to push me over... run away.
- i cant stand thinking about something for to long.
- I hate people who beat around the bush.
- people frequently spill their guts to me, and within a very short time of me knowing them.
- I despise the idea of following anyone.
- i think most people i meet are stupid, they often prove it on their own as well.
- i really like the ideas of totalitarianism and authoritarianism 
- If i want to, i can coerce anybody into doing anything
- in reality, i have 2-5 "friends", and hundreds more "minions" - for lack of a better word

---People think I cannot be read. Stable. Uninvolved. Calm. Perhaps too much self control. I maintain 1, 0, -1 principle. Not too much to be shown.


Yes, you are ENTJ. Can I ask you this, "Do you somehow do stupid thing when you are happy ? Even being told you are drunk ?"


----------

